
Using math to blend musical notes seamlessly: portamento by algorithm - MaysonL
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/09/190927115605.htm
======
nvusuvu
[http://youtu.be/gHBhMGbJHe8](http://youtu.be/gHBhMGbJHe8) Link to actual demo
at the bottom of the article. Interesting sound for the transition. Wish there
was more to the demo.

